# Trek Frame Sizing



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Posted this in "General" too but that board keeps getting spammed to death so concerned it might not get seen there....

The wife and I are going on a Euro vacation in a few months and the rental bikes are Trek Madones or Domanes. We currently own Specialized, Cervelo, and Ridley bikes. Looking at the Trek site, it appears that that Trek frames run a full size small for the same "frame size" compared to all the other bikes we own. I.e. I ride a 58cm in everything else, but looks like to get the same effective top tube length, I'll need a 60cm in a Trek. 

I know the real solution is to visit our local Trek dealer and go for a test ride (which we will be doing), but just curious if other multi-brand bike owners have noticed this.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> I know the real solution is to visit our local Trek dealer and go for a test ride (which we will be doing),


So you're going to go to your local dealer, take up their time testing out bikes, with no intention on buying from them? 
I sure hope you let them know up front that you're only using them to figure out your size for a bike you're using elsewhere.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

tlg said:


> So you're going to go to your local dealer, take up their time testing out bikes, with no intention on buying from them?
> I sure hope you let them know up front that you're only using them to figure out your size for a bike you're using elsewhere.


Give me a little credit will you? A) I'm planning to go to the LBS where we've purchased 4 bikes already (including a couple very expensive ones) and B) of course I'll tell them up front the purpose of the test rides.

Oh right, and C) the wife may be in the market for a new bike anyway and D) our trip is through TrekTravel who suggested we do just this. If the LBS has an issue, I suggest they take it up with TrekTravel.

Did you have anything useful to contribute or were you just looking to bust my balls?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

See my post in your other thread about 'stack & reach' measurements.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Give me a little credit will you?
> 
> Did you have anything useful to contribute or were you just looking to bust my balls?


Lots of people come here saying they're going to test fit a bike at the LBS, only to buy it somewhere else. No reason to know if you're one of them or not, hence why I asked.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

OldChipper said:


> but just curious if other multi-brand bike owners have noticed this.


I ride:

- A 51 Cervelo
- A 53 BMC
- A 56 Trek
- A 52s Colnago/Pinarello
- A Medium Giant
- A 54 Felt

I'm not familiar with what small adjustments Trek Travel offers on their bikes for dialing in fit. But I suspect they're going to put you on a 5 series Domane/Madone which will have the seat mast. Even on my 56 Domane I needed the seat mast that came on the 58 bike.

FWIW, I work at an LBS and I just helped a lovely couple get familiar with two Domanes in preparation for their Trek Travel trip. It's a win/win for us at the shop, honestly. They had a great experience at our shop and if they decide to use their voucher, it'll be with us.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Thanks softreset, yep a Domane 5.9 or a Madone 6.5 I believe. If you look at my response in the other thread under General, looks like the 58 and 60cm don't have much difference in reach (which is 1cm shorter than any of my current bikes) and the 58cm stack falls right between my R3 and Roubaix. So thinking about specifying the 58 and taking a 130 stem (currently ride a 120). 

Good to know that shops have this view on fitting/testing and you're right, we do get a $300 Trek voucher as part of the trip, so that's some incentive for the shop I guess.


----------

